# where to purchase rocket launchers?



## harley (Aug 13, 2011)

Just bought my first salt water boat,2470 Pursuit WA, it was owned by a older gentleman that didnt fish,it has hard top, but no where to put rods ,I have saw a boat that had rocket launchers mounted on top of hard top but have not saw any like them for sale . My tubeing does not come as far back as my hard top so unless I customize my tubeing weld-ons are not an option.Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey harley, Boyds in Dothan has them. Probaly cheaper online but you can try them there.


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

West marine online also


----------



## harley (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for info, Boyds didnt have any, but pointed me in right direction,thanks again


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod holders*

We can weld them on the legs and make a set for the roof. Call me for best price @ 850 554 6172!
Tim















These are for mounting on the rear wall of a pickup truck.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Breeze Fabricators said:


> We can weld them on the legs and make a set for the roof. Call me for best price @ 850 554 6172!
> Tim
> View attachment 28627
> 
> ...


Have you ever built a t-top for a golf cart? With rocket launchers?


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

I second using Tim. I bought 2 sets of clamp-ons and was not impressed. I even drilled them and thru-bolted. Finally I took the boat to Tim and had some welded on. It turned out great and cheaper than the darn clamp-ons.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I also reccomend Tim..!!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Tim, sorry I didnt bump you, he's like 200 miles away.


----------

